# Tabacoo Road



## maverickxxx

[/URL[/IMG]


----------



## Tommyice

Mav that could shape up to be a real sweet place! Congratulations!


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SimplerTimez

Lovely!

~ST


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## doodlemom

What is that red thing that looks like a heart? I love the lawn loaded with dandelions. Dandelions don't compete with lawn as their roots run deeper and they help loosen up deeper soil encouraging worms and other microbes to go deeper. Dandelion lowers cholesterol and is very nutritious for people and livestock raw or cooked.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[URL=http://s1101.photobucket.com/user/maverickxxx1/media/image-13.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

There's no hearts out there right now. Least not red ones. I think in next two weeks I can have some horses out there the one pasture the fence isn't two bad.


----------



## doodlemom

That shadow looks like an eye.


----------



## maverickxxx

I gotta farmer that's going to start planting sorghum in next two weeks over most the acreage. Starting getting fields in decent order


----------



## GeorgiaLady

Thats a beautiful place Maverick, is it upstate new york?


----------



## maverickxxx

Yup real upstate ! Close to lake george


----------



## GeorgiaLady

Wow, really beautiful up there. I saw the mountains in the background and I just love the weathered siding on the house. SO cool.


----------



## maverickxxx

Yea everything is weathered out there. It's in between green mTns an adirondacks.


----------



## newfieannie

nice place mav! but there's def. something red by the corner of the house that looks like a heart. maybe you had baby there and it is her doll stroller. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill

How come you didn't take pics of the barn and silo??
Glad ya didn't, woulda broke my heart.
How many acres. Looks flat for what I thought about N Englind
Do you know that people in the mid west quit planting milo cause the seed for shatter cane is the same size, but white, and they cant separate it from the milo seed. U DONT want to get that started in any fields that your proud of.


----------



## littlejoe

Simple words for a beautiful place don't do it justice. I like it a lot! Congrats!

Your greenery is way ahead of ours, even being as far north as you are. I expected to see snowdrifts up there.


----------



## maverickxxx

It's 80 acres.


----------



## Raeven

mav, you old so-and-so, I tried to post to this thread before but apparently my response got dumped when I did. So I'll try again!

I wouldn't take odds on one out of a hundred that they could rehab that place to its true glory, but I'd take those odds on you. It's got great bones, and you'll have it whipped into shape in no time -- I know it!! I'll enjoy watching your progress!!

Lots of room for a little girl to grow up in. Nicely done, you.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Mav, that is one fine spot, plenty of space, great house and outbuildings, be very proud. I would be.


----------



## Guest

80 acres of heaven...!!!! Congrats..it's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## elkhound

super outstanding !!!!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

That's a great place Mav! Are you going to move to it? Are you going to finish building up your current place or start on this one?

And that first pic does look like it has the heart you carved a couple of years ago setting to the side of the house.


----------



## maverickxxx

It actually is that same one. That's a whole long story I'm not going to get into. All i can say about it know is that it was never given as what it's purpose is. U guys prolly need Zong to decode that. The other place is getting left as is for now an will just be a pit for rocks an dirt if I'm I. That area. Ill take some pics agin when I get horse pastures made. As far as formerly glory idk maybe make it into to biochar an use those little bisqutees for grill some sorta animal that I raise out there. I don't have a fully developed plan yet I held some restraint on daydreams in case it didn't wrk out. So house n barn I haven't decided what to do. So ill wrk on horse pastures an start moving an setting up iron n see where it goes from there. I do have almost an entire house/ shop cut sitting at my dads so there s nother option.


----------



## no1cowboy

sure looks like a hart


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Lots of potential for sure. Good luck, and even if you take small bites at a time, it'll get done and be fun along the way.


----------



## Jenstc2003

Looks like a lot of potential- and a beautiful setting. Have fun getting it the way you want it!!!


----------



## Jaclynne

This is a nice place, hope you share pics as you work on it.


----------



## Guest

A once stolen heart
Yours to give, and yours to take.
Back where it belongs.


----------



## Raeven

You write fine haiku,
Goosed by great inspiration â
None better than mav.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Z don't tell me your once stolen heart is back again where it belongs??


----------



## maverickxxx

Moved the chickens out to the farm today I gotta build a pen for them now. Supposed to rain tommrow so I think I'm going to haul the backhoe over there an maybe the skidsteer to. I might drive out n get some stuff tonight in the hemi.


----------



## maverickxxx

I found that the chickens do an excellent job trampling down high grass an will tear apart any weeds an stuff that I throw there feed on. Brought my screen plant out an got the excavator there to day. Almost all the fields are mowed so that looks nice


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL[/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL[/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

Chickens are wreaking havoc on the burdock! I am dumping a bunch of there feed on all the stuff I want trampled an killed. Cut down couple trees next to the barn got some more area cleared for parking equipment an got a different area cleared enough to start my topsoil. Got water fixed for the barn an replaced the top of a hydrant that is in horse paddock uncle is coming out to check the electric service I got a new panel in case I need one.


----------



## Terri in WV

You'll have that place whipped into shape in no time!


----------



## doodlemom

Save money on mowing gas pasturing goats then dump them on the livestock auction just before Ramadan.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Can I see a close up of your barn and silos. I think on barns and a pair of silos bout like I do on women with a paraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

yup, theres a cross over there somehow LOL.


----------



## maverickxxx

There's only one cement silo. The barn isn't anything fancy bottom was a milking parlor an top hayloft was converted to what used to be living space. I got a few more trees to cut around it.


----------



## katydidagain

My chickens were not at all like sheep or goats; they let the tall stuff grow taller and only devoured my tomatoes and little tender stuff. Ohio birds must not be as tough as NY ones.

Looks like you've found home--Congratulations.


----------



## FarmboyBill

yep Barns are like women. To the guys who have one, there ho hum. Nothing fancy on the bottom. Ho hum

To us guys who don't have women/ barns, there priceless LOL


----------



## maverickxxx

I'll be building a few more a hay barn a equipment barn a shop barn an horse barn n what ever else barn I need to after. I got the bandsaw mill so I can make all my own boards. An plenty of access to trees. I do a lot of wrk with a tree surgeon so he's saving logs for me also. I used to pour bridges an roads an have account with them with a good discount for concrete. Next year for those projects though.


----------



## momof2

I'm guessing sheep would also do a good job of keeping those fields mowed. Sheep would look great grazing all out there.


----------



## littlejoe

I'm still pretty envious of your place, Maverick. The moisture you show is way outa my sight picture. We're still fartin dust, and cows give powdered milk. We'll catch up some time? County commissioners have hired a rainmaker from Aussie land.Says he will deliver two rains, the first at/around the 25th, an two inches of nice rain? After the first two it will cost 10 million.

He's preying (notice the spelling) on hopes. He says he can do it electro-magnetically. They've done it since Noah parked his ark. There's too many ifs for me to put any stock in it? I'd hate to think man can control nature, if'n he could? Somebody else might be missing that rain if we got it? It's always like that though.

My irrigated has greend up well, but the dryland part looks really bleak!

2002, was bad. The last two have been bad, but if it doesn't change soon, they wont hold a candle to this one.

Nature usually rights herself, and I will remain an optomist till they bury me. It could change tonight, or next week? A lot of producers are hanging by a thread, worn thin by the last decade.

I like the looks of that little crick, and I'm sure you've thought about bringing some iron in there to make some fishing potholes. You must have a watertight layer underneath it? What's the plan?


----------



## maverickxxx

Well the water stuff justifies bigger excavator among the many other reasons I need one it's a big list. But yes I do have plans for some big ponds. Ill have to tile some in the back fields. There's three areas where there's Swales in between the fields. Water isn't really an issue here an if it was it wouldn't be hard to irragate it with high water table in those areas. But that's later I gotta finsh fixing driveway up I got it so its not so rough it pops my tailgate open on dumptruck but still has a ways to go. It's all clay underneath an on top in some areas. I'd like to get it into hay over next few years. But in mean time I'm renting a bunch of it out. I wish I just had a week an all my iron there. Its close enough I can drive my loader over from my other property on back rds. So ill be bringing that out soon.


----------



## maverickxxx

I wouldn't trust anyone selling rain either. I gotta listen to a sales pitch for a Ponzi scheme sometime soon it's in the form of a energy co op. person I'm doing some wrk for mentioned it to me the other day just outline but they need half hr to explain it to me.


----------



## Raeven

mav, your thread hates me. Almost every time I try to post to it, I get booted!

Anyway, AS I WAS SAYING.... you do get things done fast, don't you? I look forward to seeing your progress pics! Have the feeling they'll be fast and furious!


----------



## maverickxxx

It will be progressing faster than my other projects have as it s much closer to me so I can bring scooch( my daughter) with me more I will also be getting more help to. I have to discipline myself though an go wrk paying jobs an not just be a hermit out there which wouldn't be a problem. The best thing is everything can be permant. My compost piles topsoil rock piles etc... An they can be big to


----------



## SimplerTimez

Mav, I have dirt envy!! Beautiful place, I hope you have a fantastic time putting your stamp on it. And keep us updated with photos 

~ST


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

There u go fbb silos are thing of the past though. The only thing I've came up to do with it is take the aluminum off the top replace it with glass n put a hot tub up there.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL[/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

One field tilled


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]one of the back fields chiseled


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im too big to cry



N O IM NOT. WAaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA lol


----------



## maverickxxx

In the picture above where all the big weeds are is where I'm going to put the garden I was standing on top of a old pool deck I gotta take down. I gotta dig the top off then ill dump two feet of compost an have it tilled in a couple times


----------



## FarmboyBill

Wished I had that barn and silo wherever it is I move. Id use the silo for dried corn shreddings.
I cant figure out for the life of me how/where/in what Im gonna store them in.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL[/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

Chiseling an tilling the front field


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG] farm dog


----------



## littlejoe

That really isn't a farm dog, it's an alien! You can tell he's not a farm dog, by the way he wraps his tail in a curler.  Country dogs just dont do that!

He might be pointing with that right foot, saying let's bring this up a tenth?


----------



## maverickxxx

Yea I know he's not a farm dog but a dog on a farm. I gotta get a bigger dog know to protect him n the other animals. I would like a herd of those little dogs though. Hes starting to herd chickens a little for me at night when I'm putting them up.


----------



## maverickxxx

The farmer was going at with four tractors today. They are getting everything chiseled dished an ferterlized before the rain. The dirt looks a lot nicer than I thought it would be. It hasn't been really farmed In twenty years.


----------



## maverickxxx

Oh I got my power figured out out there now it wrks. I put new panel in power company never took plastic tabs off the bottom of the meter when they installed the digital one when they installed it. I had to take meter out a second time before I realized they were in there an that was problem.


----------



## Terri in WV

So, what kind of shape is the house in?


----------



## maverickxxx

House needs bunch of wrk. Bunch of pipes burst. Hardwood. Floors buckled aside from old farm house problems


----------



## maverickxxx

It's going to rain all weekend like it did today. So I'm going to wrk on getting more dun on the bathroom in the barn. I tore a lot apart today an picked up some osb as sub floor. I'm converting all my siding that I cut into tounge n groove flooring. I'm going to rent the house when I re do it. An I just gotta touch up the apt a little. I have a potential renter for the apt in July.


----------



## Raeven

mav... you are a hard worker and good businessman. I love hearing how things are coming along!!


----------



## maverickxxx

Thanks. I'm going to wrk on getting a couple horses out there to board to. I don't think I'm doing to bad out there yet. I haven't been able to spend as much time as ive wanted to.the farmer has fifty back in shape so I got 29 to go I've got about a acre dun. Maybe this weekend ill get fences for one pasture set it dosnt need much


----------



## Tommyice

Sounds like things are progressing nicely Mav. Can't wait to see pics of horses in those fields all fat and sassy!

Nocchi looks happy too!


----------



## maverickxxx

Got all the flooring for bathroom planed down squared up n tounge n groved. Ill put it down tommrow.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]table saw I used to trim edges on the flooring square I put a feeder on it like the shaper has wrk really good it kept the boards pulled against the fence so there was not any waves in them


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]thats the shaper I used to make the tongue n grove on the flooring I picked up a set of router bits to make it. Power feeder on that is awesome so much better than using router n table.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]dust collector I got seven full size contractor bags full of dust n shavings for this little amount. Ill be bringing dump truck up when I do all the flooring I don't think ill have a problem filling the truck.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]moulder planer I used for planing boards even.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL[/IMG]that was boards I made on the bandsawmill from trees I cut down before I turned them into flooring


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]flooring installed in one bathroom


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG] nocchi needs to get himself in atleast one pic


----------



## Terri in WV

Mav, that flooring is gorgeous! Is that bathroom in the rental you mentioned? Is it wise to put wood, bathroom and renters together? It's been my experience that renters don't give a crap and I'd hate to see it ruined.


----------



## Tommyice

WOW! Beautiful Mav!


----------



## maverickxxx

No that's my bathroom in the barn.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well corn is about six inches high in the fields lot better than weeds. I've been doing a ton of wrk in the barn. Got 36 sheets of osb down on the floors I put in a eight foot slider got tiolet an shower put in water running to them water heater tied in to that. Gotta wire it up still also hook pluming up. It's going to be three stories. Bedrooms in very top. There is so much junk in here an just garbage takes forever even with help cleaning. Got all my windows from storage at my other property. Got some my tools still lots more to go. Planed down a bunch of boards for picnic tables. I won't post any pics of inside till its finshed


----------



## skeeter

Very Beautiful...Congratulations!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

maverickxxx said:


> Well corn is about six inches high in the fields lot better than weeds. I've been doing a ton of wrk in the barn. Got 36 sheets of osb down on the floors I put in a eight foot slider got tiolet an shower put in water running to them water heater tied in to that. Gotta wire it up still also hook pluming up. It's going to be three stories. Bedrooms in very top. There is so much junk in here an just garbage takes forever even with help cleaning. Got all my windows from storage at my other property. Got some my tools still lots more to go. Planed down a bunch of boards for picnic tables. I won't post any pics of inside till its finshed


Why do I hear the Heinz ketchup song 'Anticipation' when I read this? LOL! Great work, thanks for sharing your progress.


----------



## Raeven

Mav.... must we wait that long for pics? C'mon, pal -- pony up!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Now you know it won't be that long, Mav's a go-getter!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, Terri, that's a fair point.


----------



## Tommyice

We need before and after pics Mav!


----------



## maverickxxx

In not doing before pics! Place was to awful for that. I got a really nice surprise today though my mommy n step dad brought me a brand new gas stove oven very exciting. Cept now I gotta start building the kitchen.


----------



## Tommyice

You've got a sweet mommy and step-dad. 

So the first meal you cook there is gonna be for them?


----------



## maverickxxx

Plans for barn remod having been put on hold so I had to do remod of house. So ill put one pic of it before I get more dun


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

I didn't get it attached yet or trimmed out but I wanna do that through the house.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I think its going to look great Mav. Nice going!


----------



## Tommyice

I love the knotty pine look. My kitchen is all knotty pine--makes it very homey and comfy looking.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well I cut the trees an made them to the knotty pine. After that I was to lazy to go mine ore an smelt it into roofing so I just bought it.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well got more animals got a little piggy a goat couple bunnies now too. I'm going to try to get couple more pigs this weekend. Some the horse pastures are brush hogged fences are getting better. I got a decent rd back to the shale pit I would like to start getting some extra dug out now so I can use it for expanding my topsoil n firwood areas. Some other equipment parking areas an start building rds to where I wanna have the animals permantly. It's been way to hot here. An I've been really busy with wrk so I haven't got much dun.


----------



## katydidagain

Pigs? As in bacon? Cool, very cool. Someone in NJ is going to love your post.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well went to auction last night got some guineas. An today im building a bunch of extra cages an pens. If I was setup I coulda got a lot more things cheap. I reallyreally really wanted all the bull calves an couple goat kids. I passed on the ducks mama n bunch of babies I'm getting a pond built today.


----------



## Tommyice

Did someonesay bacon? LOL

Hey Mav I honked and waved when I passed the exit for the Northway--did ya hear me?

Sounds like you'r place is coming along nicely.


----------



## Tommyice

Did someonesay bacon? LOL

Hey Mav I honked and waved when I passed the exit for the Northway--did ya hear me?

Sounds like you'r place is coming along nicely.


----------



## maverickxxx

I'm only 17 exits from there


----------



## maverickxxx

Well thought I'd up date a little haven't dun much on house been wrking on animal stuff I got my little barn yard fairly set. I cut the horses outta the running shed closest to the house section that area off with decent amount of space for other critters to run around. Dairy goat has the big red house she sleeps on the milking stand in it. Got three small stalls in the running shed that's attached to garage that is now animal supplies/ garden shed. Piggy got moved from her small area to one stall I got couple bottle calves in another n one free stall. I got a line on another bottle calf so that'd be three. I'm going to get few more piggies soon to I just lost guys number so haven't got around to that yet. Chickens finally started laying eggs this week. N going to wrk on brooder box in the garden shed. An incubator set up soon I don't wanna wait so long for eggs next year as I wanna have some for people.


----------



## Terri in WV

And now the big question-how is your best girl liking the change?


----------



## maverickxxx

She's getting used to getting up early


----------



## Raeven

Nice to see you, mav.  Looking forward to your next batch of pics -- sounds like you've been very busy and productive, with lots of good results!! Best to you and your sweetie girl.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well got horse fence for the other pasture dun. Horses are moved over there I'm sure they are happy with fresh pasture. So that's about four acres fenced in now. I got one more pasture to fix the fence in where it's exsisting that ones bigger prolly make a another 4 acres its all in corn right now.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well got two more calves today n two more to come soon. The kids want three of them so I gave them two that came today n the one coming later this week. Ill wait on the other one for now. Feeding is little more time consuming getting new calves to feed one wasn't bad n the other needs some more practice. Gotta find new spot for the pig she has barn yard tore up.


----------



## cindilu

maverickxxx said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



I love this idea and plan on using it somewhere in my house. Had considered using it for shower walls, what are your thoughts?


----------



## maverickxxx

Idk about inside shower walls.


----------



## maverickxxx

Got nother calf today he's a monster compared to others. Been building lots of little things like feed troughs hay rakes bottle holders etc. it's amazing how many things like that I need. I gotta build more stalls now. I wanna get some more pigs to. It's awesome having piles of bords for building. I gotta get many more boxes of screws. Dump truck is finally running great so I can move some more of my stuff out here. Ill be able start my large chicken house n pig house. I have a bunch skids 8x16 made outta 2x6s so I can pick whole thing up n bring it where I want to.


----------



## Terri in WV

What's the chance of getting more pics?


----------



## maverickxxx

Prolly not better than me stopping long enough to think about taking a picture. I'm going to try to rember


----------



## maverickxxx

Well I have decided to turn the back half of the upstairs into my wood wrking shop. Ill start on that when I get home later. It'll be pretty decent size. 40 by 30 prolly. Ill cut hole in the side so I can load n unload things with the loader up there.


----------



## maverickxxx

I got part of the garage roof reshingled today ran out of shingles. The garage was turned into our animal/ garden shed an that roof is attached to the roof for calve stalls. Picked up some more pallets from my other property n most of the frame for my greenhouse. I'm going to start building a corn crib this week for storing corn. An get wood stove installed in the house. It'll still be a little while before I get wood boiler moved an installed so wood stove will be good till then. My chickens decided that my hay rake I built for the calves would be great nesting box for laying eggs. So I thought ill build a top for it. Well now the chicken has even more privacy for laying her eggs. Ill have to sit still long enough to see how she gets in it. The bottle feeder racks that I made are the greatest thing in the world! Makes life so much easier.


----------



## biggkidd

Wow vary nice place. Way to go getting things done in a hurry. I was just thinking how much longer things take me to do now than they use to. Enjoy your youth and health.

Larry
A World Away


----------



## maverickxxx

Got the wood stove in so that adds one more thing to my morning chores. Two of the corn fields have been gleened. Got quite a bit so far. Lot more to go none of big fields have been dun yet so we should have enough corn to last into next year.


----------



## cindilu

Okay, we want pictures, lots and lots of pictures of said projects.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cindilu

You have done well, done real well and you should be proud of what you have accomplished. Your animals look healthy and you do a good job of building. Love the pug picture, I have a pug and wow, those dogs come with some major attitude, lol.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Terri in WV

Love the pics Mav! Now, was that so hard? 

You are just going to town on everything!


----------



## maverickxxx

Got two more calves yesterday total of 7 now. Husked a bunch of corn yesterday. Fixed the tiolet. N few other things chickens are laying a lot better getting over a dozen eggs a day consistently.


----------



## Tommyice

:clap: WOW!!! Everything looks great Mav! And Gnocchi sure seems to be enjoying his new role as "cattlepug".


----------



## elkhound

great job !!!


----------



## cindilu

I had to go back and look at all the animal pictures again just to dream. You have done a really good job on your place and you should be very proud.

Here all this time I could have sworn you and Xong were the same person, lol. Now I find out it isn't true and you have your own piece of heaven going on.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well next year I should be able to turn profit not counting equipment exspenses. Ill easily have all the corn I need for animals ill plant some other staples they need n back forty will be turned to hay.


----------



## maverickxxx

[/URL][/IMG]i think if u click on the pic it'll show a video of the calves playing


----------



## maverickxxx

[URL=http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g438/maverickxxx1/IMG_0939.mp4][/URL]


----------



## Terri in WV

That's cute.

It's amazing how much you've accomplished in such a short time!! :bow:


----------



## farmgal

I love the calves. nice job...


----------



## maverickxxx

There is one pear tree n one ratty apple tree here. So kids got in the bucket to clean all the fruit off the trees. I have decided that when I plant orchard I will take this in account we can get every peice of fruit In five minutes.;


----------



## SimplerTimez

Yup, it plays the video. Great work Mav, looks like you will have a lot of satisfaction to reflect upon this winter (or, spend lots of time making lists for Spring! LOL)

Thanks for sharing the photos.

~ST


----------



## BamaSuzy

beautiful place with a great future!


----------



## City Bound

Nice place mav. You can grow an awful lot of food for your family there. Make some hard cider with the ratty apples.

Good luck.


----------



## maverickxxx

Good to see u post cb


----------



## cindilu

Mav, I look forward to your posts and pictures to see what you are doing on the home front. So far it seems you have been busy and not only creating a home but busting your behind on the barn scene as well. Good job.


----------



## maverickxxx

So a little update since I'm down today. We the house burned down after Christmas that kinda sucks. I'm restarting a new house soon in a better spot on the property. We've got 5 steers 5 pigs goat n over hundred chickens. Got married. The kids are selling eggs from the chickens. A lot of the fences are fixed up. An we are adding another bigger pasture to rotate them on. We also have bees to. I am setting up a large greenhouse by where the new house is going but I need to truck some more full to fill in the pad.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Sorry to hear about the house, but congratulations on the marriage.


----------



## tambo

Congratulations on the marriage!!


----------



## Tommyice

Congratulations Mav!!!!

How many kids you got now? You had another baby? (well your wife had a baby. LOL)


----------



## newfieannie

I was wondering about that too Leslie. he wouldn't have had time enough to have another big enough to sell eggs. the only one I knew of was the little girl he got soul custody of. she would be big enough. maybe he married the lady with 8 or so kids. they were friends I think. in any case, so glad you're happy Mav! ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

Well, Mav, you old so-and-so.  I'm very happy for you in the marriage!!

Losing your house, well, that's dreadful. I'm so sorry. Zong will have some pointers for you, as I'm sure you already know. Best to you in the rebuilding efforts -- I'm sure it will all be even better than before. Pics of your progress, please!


----------



## Jaclynne

Whoa, life's been full of changes for you! Really sorry to hear about the house burning, but the marriage is good news. And 'little ones' are always good news. Congratulations and happy building on marriage and new house.


----------



## Terri in WV

Sorry to hear about the house. I was just thinking about you all the other day and wondering how everything was going...and it sounds like pretty well(except for the house).

Quit being a stranger!!!!


----------

